# Singer sewing machine 6180 needle breaking



## vince1234 (Apr 30, 2020)

For the last 2 or 3 times of using my *Singer Brilliance 6180* I have had constant needles breaking. I have checked the tension on both the bobbin and the main feed and have adjusted as necessary, to no avail. I have also made sure that I didn't push or pull the material when using the machine. I have recently noticed that the needle seems to be hitting the needle plate at the front as I can see where the needle has hit it (see attached pic).

I have searched high and low for a solution for this problem but the only thing I found was for the *Confidence *model Singer machine which has an adjustment in the machine by taking the cover off.

I know I am not a sewing machine engineer, but had to have a look to see if this model had a similar type of adjustment, but I cannot find anything under the bonnet that looks remotely like an adjustment. I would have just contacted an authorised repairer but COVID-19 social distancing is stopping me from doing that.

If anyone has got any ideas what this might be and how I can resolve it I would be grateful if they could share it with me...:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

